
Dropbox updates transparency report, publishes data request principles - talon88
https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/02/our-commitment-to-transparency/
======
dangerlibrary
I know that last time these were posted, many were unimpressed because of the
NSA backdoor into unencrypted traffic between data centers. Still, it's
interesting to see how much more detailed their report is than either Facebook
or Google's. I hope this pushes the others to expand their previous (extremely
vague) disclosures.

~~~
toufka
Anyone want to create a Privacy Service that keeps, collates & updates these
reports as they change? It could be useful for the companies themselves so
that they could update language to 'industry standards' and otherwise watch
how their peers keep up with both the law and the public.

~~~
bbarn
Sounds a lot like what [https://tosback.org/](https://tosback.org/) intends to
accomplish, only slightly different targets.

------
SimHacker
They say you have to report requests in bands of 250, but do they specify that
the phase of the bands must be zero? What if everyone phase shifted their
bands so the actual number of reports was the minimum number of the band they
reported? i.e. if you receive 10 requests, then the bands you use are -240 to
9, 10 to 259, 260 to 510, etc.

~~~
wellboy
I think it wouldnt be good for Dropbox to push it^^

